# ourprettytessa



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

just wanted to see if you picked up your mr handsome yet







let us know!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been thinking all day and checking SM just to see the news!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im sure shes having so much fun with him shes too busy to post!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Isnt it funny how we all get so excited over one of us getting a new baby!!!You would think we were getting them for ourselves!!!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

oh i know this is going to be as disappointing for all of you as it was for me. peewee came yesterday and i picked him up from LAX, such a sweet, beautiful dog. i completely respect the breeder he came from but unfortunately he wasn't the puppy in the picture.







the dog was 5 months old and 3 times the size of tessa. after talking to the breeder we decided that we would send him back and maybe get a puppy down the road. i think you guys were right. the website wasn't updated since 9/13/04 and the same picture was on it so it couldn't have been the puppy i got. 

i don't want to give you all the wrong impression but my fiancee and i had many reasons for returning the dog. i hope you guys can put yourself in my shoes. i was really upset having to send him back because i really consider myself a dog lover but i think the dog and i had a bad beginning. he was not what we thought at all. my breeder was very understanding, i think it was just poor communication.

we might hold off on getting another puppy if we ever get another at all. we had such a great experience with buying tessa we put a lot of faith into a next puppy as well. i took tessa to the vet last week and she was very happy to see such a healthy dog. she said tessa bite was perfect and her eyes were very bright and healthy. she had no complications, her fecal was negative, it was so wonderful! it's really hard to get a puppy that you have only seen in pictures, but tessa looks exactly the same as she did in her ad. i guess you just have to hope for the best. i wish the dog and tessa could have met before he had to go back but he had a cough and and ear infection so we didn't think it was a good idea. thank you all for being so caring and sorry i haven't posted but we've been back and forth from LAX trying to figure out this whole situation. 

we were so excited, i can't even tell you. just waiting for him to be brought into cargo i was shaking because i was so excited. but that all went away quickly when we learned that this was not the puppy we had been eagerly awaiting...

i hope this does not reflect poorly on us or the breeder. i just think the picture of the dog she sent me should have been on his ad and not a picture of a past puppy, you know? -_- -_- -_-


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Believe me I went almost the same thing. I had my Coco all ordered and every week when I got my new pictures I would get all worried that maybe he did'nt look exactly what a Maltese was supposed to look like, etc.
So I started to search for another "just in case puppy". This may sound bad but I get very obsessed over things (at least thats what my husband says). :new_Eyecrazy: 
Anyways I got in touch with a woman from www.bowsandtoes.com 
She had a great little puppy $900.00, $250.00for shipping to Maine. Well since I live in little old Maine, there were no flights directly here so I would have to go to Boston or New York to pick him up. Well, thats not going to happen so I had to back out. She recredited my credit card (which proves her great integrity). 
It so happens that the next day I got my new picture of Coco and he was perfect.








It was just to much for me personally to see a puppy grow from 2 days old to 8 weeks, they go through so many changes to become the "perfect puppy" and I did'nt realize that.








Take some time to take a breath I know how disappointed you must be and I'm very sorry. I know I would be devasted if that had happened to me.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 21 2005, 05:08 PM
> *oh i know this is going to be as disappointing for all of you as it was for me. peewee came yesterday and i picked him up from LAX, such a sweet, beautiful dog. i completely respect the breeder he came from but unfortunately he wasn't the puppy in the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

im soo sorry it didnt go out well with the puppy








im sure u made the right decision , and u'll find ur future puppy when the time is right


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

no, i totally understand what you're saying. if you see a pic---you expect exactly whats in the pic. and i'm sorry...but the breeder giving you a sick dog...that sorta bothers me. i'm glad you returned the pup. and i hope you find a good breeder and pup in the future to be tessas bro or sis.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i just want to thank you guys from the bottom of my heart for being so kind. it is really comforting to read your posts and i appreciate them so much!!!!

i think we made a good decision too and i hope we can find tessa a sis or bro to play with sometime soon, if we do find someone we can trust. 

look at this little gal, isn't she gorgeous. we aren't buying her as of now but i came across her picture and since we are all maltese lovers, i thought you might enjoy it!



































thanks again guys, you are so wonderful! i love it here at spoiledmaltese!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awwww







i'm bummed for you. i feared it wouldn't be 'the puppy in the picture'. and i don't 'look down on you' for being disappointed - you buy something from a picture, and if you don't get what you ordered, well...

it's like ordering a pink leather carrier and getting a brown cloth one, you know?







best analogy i could think of right now...

anyways, just wanted you to know i completely support your decision and apologize that you didn't get the boy you were hoping for.. better luck next time







we're all here for you, whenever you begin your search for a second puppy. maybe get to know tessa better so she bonds w/you and not another doggie?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I can imagine how heartbreaking this must be for you. I remember the excitement and anticipation when I picked Catcher up and if he had been coughing or had problems or wasn't what I was expecting I would have been bummed out totally! It took more guts to send him back than to keep him, so I applaud you for facing up to the fact that this puppy just wasn't "The" one for you.....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sorry that it did not work out the way you expected. But you made the right decision considering the dog had a cough and ear infection. Not only did she not sent the dog in the picture, but she also sent a sick dog. For me an ear infection at that age smells of allergies. That poor little thing might be allergic all his life. That's the way it started with my late lhasa apso, ear infection as a pup and full blown allergies after 2 years old. It's no fun believe me.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think that your decision reflects badly on you. Not at all. I also think that you are being very generous to the breeder. It seems like the mistakes that were made were made by her and not by you. I don't think you have anything to apologize for at all.

I hope that you'll have better luck in the future. Maybe this is a sign that the time isn't right....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry that this happened!! I think you made the right decision though. It must have been hard to let him go, but if he's not the one you wanted there's nothing wrong with that. I'm glad that the pup was able to go back to the breeder though. Maybe you'll find another puppy soon!!! I'm glad Tessa is doing so well too!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OurPrettyTessa, 

Tonia at Rhapsody in Texas has a darling male puppy of champion parents on her site that you might want to look at.... She also has male puppies that will be ready in June. Her site was updated April 20, 2005! Rhapsody Puppies


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry that it didn't work out for you. 

K&C's Mom...those dogs are beautiful.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You did absolutely the right thing. You fell in love with the puppy in the photo and this was not that puppy. I would have done the exact same thing but I would probably also have been really angry for being mislead.

I waited over a month before Cookie could come home. Her breeder sent me photos which I looked at day and night. I knew every inch of the puppy in the photos. When I went to pick her up, she was not the puppy in the photo. I was hesistant to take her but my boyfriend at that time thought she was such a darling and would not let me leave without her. I love Cookie with all my heart now because she is my baby but I do wonder where my other baby is.

On the other hand, Waffle and Nibbler looked exactly like their photos. They were represented 100% correctly by their breeder. On the other hand, Sparkle looked so much cuter than her photos so who was I to complain







I rather her look cuter in real life than in photos.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwww, I'm so sorry it wasn't "The"puppy you've being waiting for.







I agree with everyone here, You did the right thing by sending the puppy back. I'm sure it was tough decision to make but you made the right one. You shouldn't settle for any less!









Well, I hope you're not too upset.... You'll find your puppy when the time is right.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks again guys. you know i incurred all the shipping costs, meaning i won't be reimbursed for the amount it cost to ship him to LAX or the amount it cost to send him back. 

since it wasn't the pup in the picture, do you guys think that's fair? or should i talk to her and see if she will at the least pay for one way.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 21 2005, 07:55 PM
> *thanks again guys. you know i incurred all the shipping costs, meaning i won't be reimbursed for the amount it cost to ship him to LAX or the amount it cost to send him back.
> 
> since it wasn't the pup in the picture, do you guys think that's fair? or should i talk to her and see if she will at the least pay for one way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55147*


[/QUOTE]

Are u kidding me? She's so responsible for all the airfare.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 21 2005, 09:55 PM
> *thanks again guys. you know i incurred all the shipping costs, meaning i won't be reimbursed for the amount it cost to ship him to LAX or the amount it cost to send him back.
> 
> since it wasn't the pup in the picture, do you guys think that's fair? or should i talk to her and see if she will at the least pay for one way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55147*


[/QUOTE]

i think shes resposible for both tix, sending to LAX and u sending back to her..
she did tell u that the pup in the pic was gonna be the pup u'll be receiving when u contacted her, right? even if she did make a mistake i think shes responsible for both


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah i specifically asked her twice if it was the puppy that was in the picture and she said yes. 

what do i do if she refuses to pay? what should i say to her?

her return policy is NO REFUNDS so i thought her reimbusing me the thousand dollars was good but i think you guys are right. why should i pay for her mistake?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

If she hesitate to pay, I would contact an attorney.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 21 2005, 10:03 PM
> *yeah i specifically asked her twice if it was the puppy that was in the picture and she said yes.
> 
> what do i do if she refuses to pay? what should i say to her?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i dont think the NO REFUNDS apply to HER MISTAKE!!!
















u should call her tomorrow or real soon and make sure she knows that shes responsible for both tix, if she doesnt, call an attorney


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I think we need to step back and think about this a little first. From a business standpoint, if a person sends the wrong product, they should refund the product price. In most cases, they will also refund the shipping charges incurred. 

However, we are talking about the Maltese world here. If you would like another Maltese from her in the future, she may not sell you one if you make a fuss about refunding the travel costs (I am guessing it is about $400). 

If you could make the breeder understand that it was truely a mistake on her part, she may be more willing to refund the money. What did she say when you told her it was not the same puppy? You may also consider making a compromise with her - each pay one way?

There is no way the breeder will want to loose money even though it is their mistake. After all, dog breeding and selling is a business no matter what they say.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, I had a bad feeling that this might happen. I am so sorry for you. That's terrible that the breeder would mislead you in such a deceiving manner. You have nothing to apologize for at all! I do feel so bad for that little puppy, however, to have to get back on that scary plane again while he is sick besides! I can't believe a breeder would ship a dog with a cough and an ear infection. That should _never_ happen. There is no good excuse for her to lie to you about the puppy and to send him when he's not well. I would be very pissed. In fact, I am pissed.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I think that since it was the breeder's mistake from the beginning you should be refunded the total amount, airfare included. I hate to have confrontations, but it's not like you just decided you didn't like the puppy after you met. The puppy was misrepresented and you paid for something that you obviously didn't get, and I totally think that you are free and clear in this situation, none of the money should be coming out of your pocket. I just hate to see things get 'messy' but what happened just wasn't your fault. I understand what Charmypoo is saying, but I would think before buying from this breeder again. I don't know what breeder you dealt with, but from the posts I'm assuming you picked a puppy from a picture who turned out to be a pup from a previous litter. Also it's kinda iffy because you asked a couple of times to make sure it was the correct pup. Man, I'm so sorry that this all happened. I hope you do get this all taken care of and that you find another puppy soon


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't want to scare you but it is not just from one breeder. The Maltese community is small and people gossip. Stories get blown out of proportion. And before you know it....a ton of breeder will not sell to you.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

okay guys, 

so she never told me that the dog she sent me wasn't the one in the picture, she said that it was him but that picture was from a month ago. i beg to differ, the dog i got was NOT the one in the picture, there is no way. they don't look anything alike. this dog didn't even have all his black points! major no no! the only mistake she admitted to was the age discrepency. when i paid for the dog, i was buying a puppy born on 1/7/05 but after i had paid and she sent me a contract the puppy was born 11/17/05. 

charmypoo: while you may be right about the maltese community being small and people gossiping. i am not worried about that because i am not saying anything negative about her. i am just stating the facts about what happened. if any other breeder thinks otherwise i probably wouldn't want to buy a puppy from someone who 1) doesn't know the whole story and is making a biased judgement or 2) a breeder who is not understanding at all. you know? 

what do you guys think?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i understand where charmypoo is coming from; however, i think she's responsible to the shipping costs or at LEAST one way.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

It sounds to me like she "bait & switched" you. I would definately contact your credit card company! Also try the Consumer protection authorities. There must be laws against someone misrepresenting a "product". 

If all else fail maybe we all should start emailing her for you. Since this is such a "small" community maybe she would get the idea that "we" do not like such tactics. 
We don't always have to be the the ones to get taken just because we love these little buggers so much. Its not fair that they can mess with our hearts & our purse strings. 
Does'nt this make all of you mad? Now she will have to wait even longer for her furbaby (to save up money) and we all know how hard it was to wait for our babys.
This really makes me mad that she is making you pay for her being greedy & lazy.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Also did you happen to take a picture of the puppy she sent you? You could use this to prove your case with the credit card company.


My husband and I had something like this happen to us with a Sheltie we bought a couple of years ago. We took the puppy to the doc and she told us
1. round worms
2. tape worms
3. not a purebred

We incurred all the vet costs (also the fact that we had to have our other sheltie checked and medicated just in case) Total $126.84

I cancelled the check I wrote her and returned the pup. But I did have to eat the vet bills. I did however go to the authorities to report her also the area shelter.

I definately understand you frustration!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 22 2005, 12:03 AM
> *while you may be right about the maltese community being small and people gossiping. i am not worried about that because i am not saying anything negative about her.*


You are right about that. You are being very, very nice about the breeder. And of course Charmypoo knows way more about Maltese breeders, but my observation is that within the small community they sure do love to snipe about each other. There are probably plenty of breeders out there who would love to know some dirt on this breeder and would sell you a dog - no problem. 

Since she hasn't been honest with you I believe she is responsible for both airfares. At the very least she should pay one way and you should pay the other. Make sure that you print off photos of the web page and any photos that you took of the puppy (hopefully you got some). You may need the "evidence" down the road.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 22 2005, 07:50 AM
> *It sounds to me like she "bait & switched" you. I would definately contact your credit card company! Also try the Consumer protection authorities. There must be laws against someone misrepresenting a "product".
> 
> If all else fail maybe we all should start emailing her for you. Since this is such a "small" community maybe she would get the idea that "we" do not like such tactics.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree you were probably scammed. Good thing you sent this puppy back. A breeder who would do this is the lowest of the low and who knows what the background of this puppy really was? I believe JS was doing the same thing. You probably saved yourself a lot of vet bills and heartache down the line.

What state do you live in? I'd report this to your Attorney General's office (Consumer Protection) and also the Better Business Bureau. You will be helping a lot of unsuspecting people avoid being scammed in the future.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

ourprettytessa: I feel so bad for what happened , but you totally did the right thing, and you are on the right track by assuming she should pay for some of the plane ticket. What a bummer


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i didn't take any photos, we didn't even think of it! the dog she sent me was so shy...he walked with his tail in between his legs and refused to come out of his crate. he had thrown up on himself during the flight so i took him to my vet to get him cleaned up. i have tons of witnesses that could vouch for me that this is not the dog in the picture. plus i have the ad and her contract. when i bought the puppy he was 3 months old and after i had paid for him he turned out to be a little over 5 months old! i think that is enough right there. plus his picture is on her website that hasn't been updated since september of 2004, he wasn't even born then so how could it be him???


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry this happened! But you did the right thing.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with everyone.SHE should pay you back the airfair for both trips,plus the vet bill.The fear of someone not selling you a Maltese would be not likey,as a rep.breeder would not condone her acts.I would call her and tell her if she didnt compley ,you are going to a Att.She tried to scam you and Im sure she would have done this to other unknowing ppl.I would not just "forget "about it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I knew that this wasn't a reputable breeder when you posted about getting this pup but I didn't say anything because I figured no matter what anyone said you were going to get this pup because you believed her. This whole thing makes me so mad and I would not only demand she pay for BOTH tickets but the vet bills as well. You have vet proof that this dog was sick and not the puppy in the picture. Print that picture from the internet before she takes it down. Also I remember seeing that picture before but can't for the life of me remember where and when I saw it. Do not ever buy from this breeder again. Those were alot of red flags. Also don't buy from puppyfind.com either. These guys are brokers and just the fact that she had "your" pups picture up with them proves that she's not a reputable breeder. I would print her picture and the same picture from puppy find so that one picture has the puppy find words on it and the other doesn't. That will strengthen your case even more. In fact print her entire page with that picture on it so you have proof of when she last updated her web site too. 
Then after she gave you your money back I would report her so that she can't do this again to someone else. And if she doesn't refund your money (the tickets and the vet) I would call a lawyer and still report her. This "breeder" makes me sick!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

oh fanny may! i wish you would have told me, i would have litsened to you! only because i have dealt with a bad breeder in the past so i would never purchased a puppy from her! 


UPDATE: i tried to contact her just now and i had her on the phone for about 1 minute until the phone disconnected and when i tried calling her back there was no answer. she now has her fax on so i can't even leave a message!







i hope this is all a coincidence







! -_- ! i'll try her back in a bit, but i think my fiancee may contact her because i can't deal with her anymore.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would avoid any place on the internet like puppyfind.com. I would stick with AMA breeder list or some of the breeders that people on here can tell you about. Even then there is no guarentee it will be a good breeder. That is why I personally wouldn't feel comfortable buying from a breeder that I'm not able to visit. I want to see where the puppy lives. I think the only way I would ever be able to buy a puppy sight unseen is if it came from one of the top breeders. Even then I would be cautious.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you didn't get the baby you paid for.

I hope she'll return your money. 

However, I have a bad feeling that if she's misleading customers to sell dogs, she'll try to worm her way out of paying you.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 22 2005, 10:59 AM
> *oh fanny may! i wish you would have told me, i would have litsened to you! only because i have dealt with a bad breeder in the past so i would never purchased a puppy from her!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I'm sorry, I guess I should have said something. I was going through my not talking out phase because of the lashing I got in another thread. I'm back to my old self now though and this woman is ticking me off! 

I don't think you got disconnected, I think she hung up and then plugged in her fax machine so that she would have an excuse for not answering your phone call. If you get ahold of her again (try using another phone so she won't know it's your number and she will answer) and she hangs up on you again after figuring out who you are, then I would get ahold of her one last time and this time before saying who you are say that you are getting a lawyer and you are suing her! Then we will see if her phone gets disconnected again. After you have her attention tell her you won't sue if she reimburses you for the tickets and the vet bills. If she refuses then tell her not only are you going to sue her for those costs but also for lawyers fees and court fees. Then tell her that you are also going to turn her in to the BBB and the Attorney General's office. Then see if she refunds your money. 

I hope you find a reputable breeder next time. The bad breeders are sly and they trick you into thinking they are reputable. They are good liars. At least you will learn and grow form this and take that new found knowledge with you to the next breeder.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

If there is anything I can do to help let me know. I'm sure if some of us let her know we know whats shes about she would give the money back just to get rid of us. Email, phone, etc..
Also send a registered letter with your complaint. Photo copy the letter and keep all phone calls and contact with this greedy woman in a log ( time ,what was said, how you contacted her, etc). You will probably need it down the road.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Collect all your proof now. Save a copy of the ad and the website page. Print it and go to File > Save As. Keep all email correspondences and get your dates in order. It looks like it could get messy


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks everyone, 

i have printed out the ad and the web page and saved both on my computer. i also have written her a letter requesting the a full refund, including shipping both ways. you guys are right, why should i have to pay for her mistake and dishonesty?







i am going to fax her the letter, since she has her fax on and i can't get through to her by making a phone call and i am also sending her the letter in the mail, mostly likely next day air. thanks for all your advice!!! it really helps!!! keep them coming....

p.s. i love it here, you guys are all so wonderful!!!







so happy i joined!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It is a real shame. You may want to review your contract with a lawyer because there maybe something in it about a health guarantee. Also, I don't know what state you live in, but you might want to see if either your state or the breeder's state have puppy lemon laws. You might have some recourse. Oh, and one other thing...did the vet take any type of x-ray? Or did they check for a micro chip? Those could all be things to help you identify the dog.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You did the right thing!







I can't believe she let a sick little puppy go. That is awful!







I think she should reimburse you for both ways. It wasn't like you disliked the looks of the puppy and changed your mind. The puppy wasn't the same, right age, plus sick!! I hope this won't keep you from getting another puppy, if this is really what you wanted. Best of Luck to you!!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm just so scared to trust another breeder, i really want another puppy and i was sooooo excited to see tessa interact with one! 

and you guys should have seen his ears, the inside was dark brown, my vet used 4 q-tips just to clean them out!!!! yikes!

oh and i know about the lemon laws, i learned about them after my first traumatic puppy buying experience. this lady Anna, the owner of Anna's pets in Norwalk, CA sells puppies she smuggles in from mexico and they all have tons of diseases. most of them have died of distemper....

please check out this thread if you have time, you will not believe this woman!!!!

we are filing a class suit against her...

here is the link: http://www.terrificpets.com/forum/16438.asp

READ IT, IT'S UNBELIEVABLE!!!! this lady is seriously








when she was confronted by one of clients whose puppy died of distemper her exact response was..."well puppies DIE" what a nut!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh gosh!!! I missed the part about the puppy being sick on top of everything else. You definately did the right thing. We're all here for you!!! I think the best idea is to find local breeders. I checked out puppyfind and the pups are all adorable, but I think it's much safer for you and the puppy to actually meet in person before anything like this happens again. Good luck on your puppy search!!! Don't let this one breeder keep you from enjoying the company of another malt!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for you. I know what its like to not want to think bad things when you want something so badly, but knowing the photo was old as you said puts up a red flag to me, too. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. I cant imagine







I was so happy to get my hands on Phoebe I dont know what I would have done if she came to me, sick of all things









This woman is horrible for what she did to you but twice as rotten for sending a sick puppy on a plane. If anyone has ever flown with an ear ache you will know it is absolutely miserable AND it can take a whole week or more to recover. I feel so bad for this puppy and every other one that has to go through this or worse. You did the right thing by not letting her get away with it and you should definately get her to pay every cent for trying to scam you as she did. Since she is so willing to refund your money she probably expects this to happen on occasion but just figures that there is a chance you will feel so bad for the puppy you keep him. Thats why she is in business and you just took a step in helping to stop her, as unfortunate it is for this little guy.

I feel so badly for you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is just an awful situation... one bad breeder experience makes us less trusting of all breeders.... that's just human nature! I am so sorry you are having to go through this.... You had mentioned what a nice rapport you had had on the phone with her, etc. One can't help but wonder why in the world she would send you a dog older than originally promised and sick! Seems like a desperate move to me... I wonder if she is having financial problems or something.... Or is senile? It is just hard to believe that a fully functioning person who purports to love their dogs, could send a sick puppy on a long trip.

The breeder is just lucky that someone as caring as you received her puppy and had the sense to take him to the vet to get treatment. At least the poor little guy will go home feeling better than when he left. The thought of that precious, shy baby having to fly back just breaks my heart. The whole situation is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

hi guys! sorry i was out of town and i haven't been able to post!

I WISH I WOULD HAVE GONE BACK TO TESSA'S BREEDER. she is not a big time breeder, she has puppies twice or three times a year at the most. 

i went to a protest this weekend in norwalk, ca. there were 20 of us that showed up to protest against the lady i got my former puppy, toby from who died of distemper. it felt really good to be out there in memory of him. he was my little angel!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bless your heart. I can only imagine the huge heartache from losing a little puppy to distemper or parvo... just horrible!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww, what a sweetheart.

I'm sorry you're going through issues with this breeder. I think she was being shady from the get go. You did NOT get the puppy you want. She gave you the wrong birthdate!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a precious picture!!! I'm so sorry that you have been going through all this!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't see how this can be considered anything but fraud. The picture was posted on her website prior to the pup's birth. She couldn't have taken the picture to put on puppyfind. She knew what she was doing.
As for the brown in the ears and the infection, this sounds like earmites to me. When a pup has the brown goo, then ear infections often follow. I do a lot of rescue, and that is common with them. Was the pup groomed in any way when you got him--nails, hair neat, etc.? If so, she should have cleaned his ears.
The fact that the pup was shy and walked with its tail between its legs suggest poor socialization. Makes me wonder how many she has if she doesn't have time to socialize one she sells.
I think you are entitled to the money for the vet bill as well as both of the shipping charges. 
I don't know how much it would help to try to sue for the small amount since it's in another state, but posting the facts with the breeder's information all over the web would. Someone told me today that puppyfind has a rating where you can post about the breeder. Go back online and post there if you don't get a good response from her. Tell her you are going to do this. Also tell her you are going to go everywhere there are free ads and post the information. I dare say this will get her attention faster as she doesn't want other breeders in the small community to know she did this.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 25 2005, 07:19 PM
> *I can't see how this can be considered anything but fraud.  The picture was posted on her website prior to the pup's birth.  She couldn't have taken the picture to put on puppyfind.  She knew what she was doing.
> As for the brown in the ears and the infection, this sounds like earmites to me.  When a pup has the brown goo, then ear infections often follow.  I do a lot of rescue, and that is common with them.  Was the pup groomed in any way when you got him--nails, hair neat, etc.?  If so, she should have cleaned his ears.
> The fact that the pup was shy and walked with its tail between its legs suggest poor socialization.  Makes me wonder how many she has if she doesn't have time to socialize one she sells.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you for all your suggestions! I am so worried she is not going to pay me. I have tried to contact her so many times and she doens't answer no matter what number i call her from, maybe she is screening her calls. she also no longer has an answering machine so i can't contact her. please go to the new topic i started to read the rest. i want other people to know about this too! thanks for all your advice, you have been so wonderful!


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Did you pay by Credit Card?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 26 2005, 10:35 AM
> *Did you pay by Credit Card?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56785*


[/QUOTE]
That is my question how did you pay... I know that paypal and most credit cards offer fraud prevention. That maybe an avenue if she doesn't pay you back


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 26 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Did you pay by Credit Card?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56785*


[/QUOTE]

no, i wish i had! she only accepted a wire transfer into her account! i wish i had used credit card because then i could place a dispute on it. i am really annoyed with this whole situation. this woman is horrible for putting someone through this. what a immoral person...


----------

